
366 Days, or How I Tricked Myself into Being Awesome - MarlonPro
http://lifehacker.com/5907717/366-days-or-how-i-tricked-myself-into-being-awesome?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_facebook&utm_source=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
ColinWright
Previous: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3893182>

Many, many comments.

